# Huffy



## the tinker (Apr 25, 2016)

Bought this tired looking Huffman last summer. The bike looks rough but is solid and straight. Someone thought they were doing it a favor by spraying the whole bike with a heavy layer of clear-coat that will have to come off , first thing. Always have liked these 49- 50 Huffman's with their curved braces and heavy deep fenders.
Their was no tank on the bike when I got it, so that was on the shopping list for Memory Lane.
Thanks to " Rideahiggins" for selling me the correct tank at M.L.
Found an earlier guard last summer, may put that on. Can't decide on the color combo as of yet........gonna be a fun summer project!


----------



## Uncle Shish (Apr 26, 2016)

I picked up this old Huffman at the AA show Sunday. Haven't figured out the year yet but she's real solid.


----------



## bricycle (Apr 27, 2016)

Good luck Dave!


----------



## Huffykid (Mar 23, 2017)

the tinker said:


> Bought this tired looking Huffman last summer. The bike looks rough but is solid and straight. Someone thought they were doing it a favor by spraying the whole bike with a heavy layer of clear-coat that will have to come off , first thing. Always have liked these 49- 50 Huffman's with their curved braces and heavy deep fenders.
> Their was no tank on the bike when I got it, so that was on the shopping list for Memory Lane.
> Thanks to " Rideahiggins" for selling me the correct tank at M.L.
> Found an earlier guard last summer, may put that on. Can't decide on the color combo as of yet........gonna be a fun summer project!View attachment 309306 View attachment 309308



Nice bike... Im looking for fenders like yours... Deep with curve braces... Nice ride by the way


----------



## the tinker (Mar 24, 2017)

Ahhh, The Philippines !  Beautiful country. Going on 50 years since I have been there but I remember it well.
I no longer have that bike pictured above.  After I found  the tank for it the person I purchased the 48 Huffman from  bought it back from me. These Deep fendered late 40's bikes were the last off the Huffmans , before they were more commonly simply known as Huffy.
I do have a pre-war Hawthorne beater that rides like a dream with those same deep fenders.                                           It's kinda like a "Jeepny Bike". [ Only folks that have been to P.I. will likely know what "Jeepny" refers too.]Look it up , it's interesting bit of WW 2 history.
The car in the background is my neighbor's 35 Packard. His dad owned the Packard dealership in town here.
He also has a WW 2 and Korean War Jeeps.


----------



## eeapo (Mar 24, 2017)

Nice find Tinker, post pic's when done.


----------

